# WIP - FW Warhound Titan x three



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all 

I'm back with a new WIP... the other one is not dead, just very slow at the moment 

I am taking advantage of the UK pound verses the Aussie $ exchange rate... just over a year ago they were over A$700 each delivered... now A$500 each 

So, today I ordered... 

THREE Warhound Lucius Pattern titans from FW 

2 x Wolf Class armed with a Vulcan mega bolter and Plasma blastgun each 

1x Jackal Class armed with a Turbo laser and Inferno cannon 

I intend to magnetise the weapon arms and get two more as spares for choices later 

We will see how long it takes to get them here (I know Christmas time is a bad post time) 

Stay tuned for updates 

Mik 




Before you ask... 

I have had a hell of a year... 

I am now married to the love of my life 

My dad has had cancer surgery where his bladder was removed... not out of the woods yet 

My friend, whom I let stay with us as a favour to him is still here (it's been almost two years now) and has taken over my game room... he had an overseas internet relationship and has brought her to Australia and they got married last week - so it should be soon... he's been my best friend for over 20 years and I'm a sucker 

My job changed and all hell broke loose... I don't have a fraction of the spare time that I used to have 

Yes, I'm still working on my 50K points Ultras and IG armies... but very slowly 

And finally, the titans were always on my list... I just could not refuse the opportunity 

Mik


I don't know how to link my other WIP correctly... http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/221134.page


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hia all

The order went in on Sat 13 Nov 09

On Mon 22 Nov 09...

Open the box


























Titan birth certificate 










Date on the camera is still faulty

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Tuesday

Titans all laid out


























Titan weapons










All the stuff










Only ONE real complaint… missing part – 1x Servitor hatch

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Amazing... on Tue night I emailed FW about the missing part, and got this reply Wednesday night...

_I shall place a replacement part order for the hatch, and get this to
you as soon as possible.

If you find anymore problems, or you have any queries please do not
hesitate to contact us_

How good is that for a response

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

I was thinking... that 'everyone' who has bought a Titan builds it and paints it... 

Although they are all different in some respect, they are the same nontheless 

So, I thought that if I built one, then another, then another... it would be the same 

So, I think that if I made all three together... in stages... it would be different for the spectator... you guys... also, I can speed things up for #2 and #3 by concentrating on #1 first and then doing the other two straight after. 

Stages like... 3 sets of feet, 3 sets of Legs, 3 sets of bodies, 3 sets of heads, 3 sets of weapons, 3 sets of finishing touches 

Do you like 

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Saturday 28 Nov... Building Titan #1 – first foot

I have not done a final trim and cleanup yet - mainly a dry fit run

Titan feet… This first foot took best part of 3 hours – working out fitting, how to cut of flash, what size drill bit, etc










































Drilling out the piston – instead of measure and cut to length, I decided to drill out the receiving end of the piston to accommodate ANY length to be decided later

My setup is a 'Dremel' flex handle clamped in a multi vice with a vacuum cleaner tied in a position to catch all debris and dust


















Positions for the piston










First pair of feet done – the second foot took less than an hour










Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Saturday 28 Nov...

Titan legs joining with the feet – sorry that some are a bit blurred










































I think that it is amazing that I have not used any glue or pins yet – it’s still a dry fit only

Mik


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most apocalyptic. There is some serious gear there. I thought i had a big wip section. Rep for kicking off such a huge project


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

holy emperor :shok:

this is sweet im gonna subscribe to this thread cant wait to see some more pics

have some rep for starting a mega thread :good:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, i cant believe it, 3!!!!

you sir are a crazy man, and i admire you for that


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

oh
my
god
firstly that is a lot of models!!!
secondly the titans are amazing, i envy you
and thirdly i would love to see your bitz box (or room!)
grats and looking forward to seeing them finished


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I love the gamer mentality - it's been a hell of a year so i spent £900 on models!

(i'm just jealous really)

This is a huge project, liking the documation so far - excited to see these built up in detail, and how much work it takes. 3 Hours on a foot is pretty hardcore.

Also your model stacks are amazing. Please tell me you walked into a GW store and said 'I would like everything on that wall!'


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Update...

Titan legs x two – up to the hip










Titan feet x six – preparation and build


























Titan hull x three – just to see what it would look like
Wolf / Jackal / Wolf - the Jackal only has side windows, not front ones like the Wolf


























Again, only rough trimmed and dry fit at the moment

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Update…

Titan feet and lower legs x six - preparation










Titan feet and lower leg x six


















Mik


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

looking good they seem to becoming together very quickley. i like this keep up the good work brother.

i have never put a forgeworld titan together befor are all the piston parts around the ankel and hips moveable? silly question i know


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

As a game piece... you would glue them in the stance that you choose

As a display piece... you could repose in a different stance now and again

In the FW directions, it states that you measure the length of piston required for your chosen stance and then cut and glue... there is a small recess (about 5mm) allready in the end of the piston

But, as I described earlier, I drilled out the whole piston length so that the entire assembly is fluid... untill I decide on a stance, then glue in place

Mik


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

:shok: 3 TITANS! FROM FORGE WORLD!?!? Is Lord Castellan Mik like some kind of code name for Bill Gates? How many points of Warhammer 40K do you have out of intrest and is that huge pile of stuff all yours?


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

...
that is.......ALOT of models
how many points of ultras and guard did you say you have?

ill be watching
hope the titans construction goes well

chaoz


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

You're a freakin beast to have so much GW boxes stacked up on that wall!! Are they all opened, or what? Looks like you can open up a store with those!! Here's some rep for being a beast at this.


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all

The missing part (Servitor hatch x 1) arrived in the mail today

very cool

Mik


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

sweet so you have all the bits so full speed ahead lol have you decided which legion your titans will belong to

P.S. thanks for the rep


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Really nice stuff, any plans on modding in any way? or are you content with the 3ness of it 

I do hope you have a suitable opponent with all that kit, would be a truly monolithic battle to watch.

Keep it up (as I am sure you will)


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

good job so far. how are you going to paint them? do you have a titan legion in mind


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

My opponent is... ME

I have a very large room thats mine

I have a 12' x 6' game table

I have 50,000 points of Cadian IG

and any one else who steps upto the plate... when it's all done

I have thoughts for a Ultramarine allied Titan Legion that can be a PDF component and can also double as an individual IG component... so I can either be Ultras with Titans or IG with Titans, or Ultra + PDF + Titans == 100K of point fun

Very content with the threeness of it and the sheer bulk of the army... some mods and converts though are planned in the near future

Mik


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

hey brother any new update


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi all… update

Titan lower half dry assembled – no glue anywhere, yet










































The upper and lower leg armour pieces are just sitting in their spots, the waist armour is held by a bit of blu-tac

I decided to drill (1mm) and pin each toe and leg joint with a cut to length dress makers pin… just to hold in place while I position, set and glue

Pinning the foot joints – see the pin heads… so I can pull them out easily










Pinning the leg joints – see the pin heads










For the final set up, I intend to use the other end of the pin that I cut off and push it further in to become invisible while still adding strength

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

The lower leg / lower thigh joint is free moving and is held up in position by the knee piston, but any weight or over balance will pull the joint apart

The lower thigh / upper thigh joint is a ratchet type of joint where ridges help to stabilise the positioning, but, again any extra movement will pull the joint apart

The pins just reinforce the stability while I position the pose and then glue in place... they are not required for the construction normally... it is my choice to multiple experiment while I build and before I glue the final selection

The pins are about 6-8mm long and the heads are on and visible so that I can pull them out for the painting / gluing stages

Once I do pull them out, I will replace them with a pin without a head and will not be able to remove it again... ever

This pin will in fact fill the hole, visibly... but don't forget, it's only 1mm

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

All three Titans up to the waist and free standing… still in dry fit mode – still not one drop of glue

How do the stances look… from what you can see


















Still going through Titan names and colour ideas

Mik


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some more views










































The thing is that they are still dry fit... I can't be extreme at the moment, these stances are for reference 

All I can do right now is move forward or back... if I move sideways, the hips will fall apart 

As I said, this part of the layout is for experimenting... because I drilled out the pistons and free wheel pinned the joints, I can do anything until I actuall glue 

Mik


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the stances look fine, it depends whether you want them to look stationary or not, but these look super

+rep for the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

damn i scared to even talk about fire power of the army you mentioned


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

personally three words come to mind for names

HOLY/F***ING/S***


----------

